# odd screw top coca cola bottle



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

seen alot of hobbleskirt bottles but this is a first for me it has a screwtop on it and it is not the ones i am use to seeing maybe you all know what it is. Just thought i would throw it out there


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

here is the top of it


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

the bottom of the bottle


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 7, 2012)

What size is this? Seen 16 oz. ones like it.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

it is a 6 oz or 6 1/2 oz bottle


----------



## beith_2005 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi I collect Mississippi bottles would you be interested in getting rid of that. I would like to have it for my collection I live about 30 mins. from Holly Springs and I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jul 9, 2012)

Neat bottle,very unusual! Thanks for sharing.
 Jan


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 9, 2012)

Dragon ~

 Interesting bottle. I've never seen one, either.

 Three questions ...

 1.  Does it have the Coca Cola script embossed on it? The side in your picture is blank.

 2.  Does it have Coca Cola on it anywhere?

 3.  Is that a date/code I see on the skirt? If so, what year?

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 9, 2012)

PS ~

 Is it possibly an acl with the paint missing? Examine it closely and see if there is a ghost image of where the paint might have been on the blank shoulder.

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like a 1965 bottle?

 Judging from some of the other odd sodas you've found (like the foreign coke with american base plate) I'd say it could be a pretty rare test-run bottle to evaluate the new closure, released in a small test market area.

 I dunno but it could be special.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 9, 2012)

Dragon ~

 Your bottle has me totally stumped, so I sent pictures of it to Bill Porter to see if he is familiar with it. I'll let you know what he has to say just as soon as I hear from him.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 9, 2012)

Dragon ~

 I heard from Bill Porter and he is not familiar with it either. He thinks it was some kind of experimental bottle. He also said he would like to buy it if possible. If so, please let me know and I will let Bill know. Or, if you wish, I can provide you with Bill's email address and the two of you can work it out. He did not mention a value/price.

 Bob


----------



## Eric (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice find.. Never seen one... Hope it's worth a $$$$$! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 10, 2012)

The bottle doesnt have any embossing or ghosting from the paint. The bottle has 66-65 in the skirt part of the bottle. Thank you for all the replys and interest.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah that's a first for me. Great find.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2012)

Painted label Coca Cola bottles were first produced between about 1955 thru 1957, with a carry-over of embossed bottles until about 1965. I suspect the bottle in question (because of the blank shoulder area) was intended to be an acl but for some reason never found its way to the paint department. The blank area could have been intended for a paper label, but something tells me that was likely not the case. I wonder if they ever hit the marketplace, or were just prototypes that never went beyond an experimental stage. I also wonder what the cap looked like?

 Question(s):  Does anyone have an example of a 1965-66 threaded cap (any brand) that they can share with us? Were they making plastic caps in 1965? I don't think so. Plus, due to the multiple threads on Dragon's bottle, I'm sure it must have been intended for a deep-set cap as opposed to the single-thread Crown types. (All of the above is pure speculation, of course).

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's one example of a 1960s multi-threaded cap, which is the one used on the Mountain Dew Party Jug that I cropped to show here.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2012)

For comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2012)

This is from Alan Petretti's 12th Edition 2003 Book. And although the closure part did not scan well, the label shows what the "Turn Top" cap looked like. It also features the rim at the bottom like the one on Dragon's bottle. The closore looks almost identical to the one in question - This example is a 10 ounce acl valued at $150. Notice it is not a deep-set cap but rather is more like a true Crown.

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 11, 2012)

This one would have taken the smaller twist off cap, which looks just like a regular cap, but is formed over the threads of the bottle. I have a Mountain Dew from 69 with this type of threading on it, and I know that there is one of those 6oz Dr. Pepper ND/NR bottles with this type as well. This threading is still used on the 12oz glass throwaway bottles of today. I was able to take a modern Mountain Dew cap and screw it directly onto my 1969 Mountain Dew bottle.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok went through some of my stuff and come up with this, this was a short run plastic ndnr bottle that was put out but check out the top of this one dont know if they are a connection with the 2 but thought it was odd with the look of it.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 13, 2012)

here is the top looks similar


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2012)

The threads are different, the thing that is similar is the area right below the threads..


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is the closest thing that i could come up with that i have. Still on the search to see what it is.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure when this amber NDNR was made, nor if the color is original or nuked, but it appears to be made of glass with a similar threaded closure ... it has Coca Cola embossed on it.

 Link: Scroll to bottom of page ...  http://www.sodamuseum.com/Coke/throwaway.html

 SPB


----------

